# 일반인



## Nelari

I was looking for information on Son Heung-min, the South Korean footballer who plays for Tottenham in England, when I happened upon a graph that looks like a popularity chart of South Korean celebrities, top 100. Here is the top 10:

1. Son Heung-min   footballer
2. 없음 (this is 'nobody', isn't it?)
3. BTS   K-Pop group
4. *일반인   *
5. Kim Yu-na  skater
6. Gong Yoo   actor
7. Park Bo-gum   actor
8. Park Seo-joon   actor
9, Jeon Ji-hyun   actress
10. Jung Hae-in   actor

So I, with a basic knowledge of Korean entertainment, do recognize the others. But what or who is *일반인 ? *When I do a Google search and click on "Images", what turns up is images of young women, most often showing a lot of skin. They certainly do not look like celebrities at all.


----------



## jinkyeong park

일반인  means ordinary people, normal people.  ^^ 일반 means normal 인 means a person. could be people.


----------



## Mangchinuna

To understand the meaning of '일반인', it would be better to know about antonym '공인'.
공인 is like a public person whose face is known and who greatly influence the public, such as a politician or entertainer.
For example, people like president, BTS, and Son Heungmin are called 공인.
On the contrary 일반인 are ordinary citizens like me.
My English is not that good, but hope you understand clearly


----------



## Nelari

Thank you for the explanation(s) of '일반인'. But can anyone explain why, if I do an Internet search (Google) for this and click on "Images", the images are all of young, more or less sexy, women, generally with revealing clothes. Not that this is a peculiarity of Google. The same happens with Bing and DuckDuckGo searches.


----------



## jinkyeong park

Nelari said:


> Thank you for the explanation(s) of '일반인'. But can anyone explain why, if I do an Internet search (Google) for this and click on "Images", the images are all of young, more or less sexy, women, generally with revealing clothes. Not that this is a peculiarity of Google. The same happens with Bing and DuckDuckGo searches.


I looked for the world on google and yes I see what you mean, Most of them were women and looking too sexy and more beautiful than 일반인.
when you read  sentence that comes with the photo, most of them saying like "a beautiful woman even though she is 일반인" "일반인 can be this beautiful"a movie actor getting married to 일반인" "the most 일반인like girl group I have even seen."  and I think that is because we rarely use the word.


----------

